Ask HN: How popular is TypeScript on the back-end? - bogdanu
======
tejinderss
It maybe me but I have noticed lots of python ruby folks moving to
typescript/node.js combo. Provides better performance and a very good gradual
type system. Downside is that you have to do everything async

------
brazilianabroad
I haven't written non-TypeScript JavaScript backends in years. I'd say it's
pretty popular.

